# a strange jig idea.



## ttewelca (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I work at a furniture shop; I don't make the stuff unfortunately, but I do fit the ironmongery. When I mark out for the handles I use a template that one of my colleagues made. As it's only a piece of mount board, it's not very accurate and there are no stops or anything. It takes a long time to mark out all the handles as a result. Don't get me wrong, it works, but it's not very efficient and we have a lot of furniture coming through sometimes.

I'm quite curious as to if I can make a small jig that makes this easier and quicker. I had the idea of a board with the holes drilled through. 4 sliding stops, 2 of which (being the top 2) sliding together to centralise it horizontally, and the remaining two sides sliding both together and Independently of each other. to centralise on small drawers and to line one side if it's wider.

I hope that gives a reasonably clear idea of what I mean. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated to point me in the right direction.

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there Andrew, I'm new around here and a new wood worker. I'm not the guy to be answering your questions but if you provide pictures there are some amazing wood workers with a ton of experience that could take a look and offer ideas/suggestions. We like pictures. Maybe show how you want thing mounted? Hope this helps


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Something like this maybe?

http://www.cggschmidt.com/assets/pdf/S&HJigBrochure.pdf

or make this:

http://books.google.com/books?id=gj0qctOL6mYC&pg=PA168&lpg=PA168&dq=drawer+handle+fixture&source=bl&ots=WwnVLifHr5&sig=Dy308RBHyKu4gRbYjaWeS4gH-J4&hl=en&sa=X&ei=_FqbUbyQC46tygGPooG4DA&ved=0CJoBEOgBMAo#v=onepage&q=drawer%20handle%20fixture&f=false


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't trust jigs for door pulls, if that's what you're referring to. Too much slop in the hole and no last chance to double check before drilling. It only takes one little hole in the wrong place to blow the hardware install and will cost lots of time and money.

I use two 6" combination squares, one for the vertical (centered?) mark and one for the side measurement.

I put a little piece of blue tape on the drawer fronts first to mark on. Layout all the handle locations and get the clients approval, if possible before you drill. Use a block of wood to back up the drill hole.

It's just as fast as making multiple jigs for different drawer sizes and hoping you picked the right guide hole.

If ever the rule: "measure twice, drill once" applies, it's on this last step. I haven't drilled a door wrong in 20 yrs.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Danpaddle's link to that commercial jig looks like the solution. A large shop, fitting numerous sized drawers, would recoup the cost fairly quickly. 
In my experience, with limited numbers of drawers at one time, I find reedwood's method the most efficient…..and cost effective.


----------



## ttewelca (Nov 14, 2012)

That jig is basically what i mean yes, thanks.

It's only a small shop with about 3 of us working there, we just finish the stuff off before we deliver it. It's more for my own curiosity than anything. I'll try and remember to take a picture of the thing we're using currently.

we don't have to drill them which is fortunate, the wood is so soft you can just screw straight into it but holds very well.

thanks for the replies


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Here's one:

http://woodworker.com/drawer-pull-drill-jig-mssu-892-834.asp


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you guys using CNC machines? If so get the designers to have the machine drill the holes.


----------



## nzmerlin (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't know if I can post this here but this came from Woodsmith Tips and techniques

https://www.filesanywhere.com/fs/v.aspx?v=8b6a648a5d6575779ea0

*Merlin*


----------



## ttewelca (Nov 14, 2012)

haha nothing quite so fancy madts. it's canadian pine, rustic furniture, very low tech approach. we're only a 3 man company and we source the furniture from two other workshops we use. we just, or more I, fit the handles and cupboard hang the doors in the shop.

thanks for the two ideas loren and nzmerlin, they're both what I meant


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My only issue with commercial jigs is that they don't often allow function on doors and drawers with any raised molding.
I often make a special (read that thin ply and an edge guide) jig that will accomodate the reveal for the molding.
Your thoughts??
Bill


----------



## ttewelca (Nov 14, 2012)

fortunately the drawers we use don't have any moulding on them so it's not an issue, although i do see the dilemma.


----------

